# Kniffty Knitter



## Hoosiermom (Oct 31, 2006)

I also posted this in quilting, but wasn't really sure which was the best place. I am wanting to know if anyone out there has tried the Kniffty Knitters'? If so, did you have success? My daughter loves to sew and crochet(learning) and wants to knit.


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

I have the 4 size set from Walmart. I love mine, got a hat going on one all the time. Have made lots of scarfs, throws, and leg warmers. I want to try socks, but haven't got to that yet. I take mine to work with me, and it doesn't take much yarn, good way to use up scraps. Love Mine! :hobbyhors Marilyn


----------



## Hoosiermom (Oct 31, 2006)

Patches, are those the round ones or oblong


----------



## MTDeb (Feb 20, 2003)

I've made one hat with the big round one and then felted it. It turned out pretty nice. It'd be great for kids. It's not real knitting though, it's wrapping the yarn around the posts. 

You could post this in the Fiber Arts forum. I know there's a few that hang out over there that have used one of these.


----------



## Hoosiermom (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks MTDEB


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

It's the set of 4 round ones that Walmart has. I use the green for an adult cap, blue for baby cap. It comes with some instructions, but you can also get books with a lot more patterns in them. Marilyn


----------



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

Hello!
Oh, yes..I love my looms..I can't tell you how many I own now (my husband may find out and be mad...lol..)
I have a blog that you are more then welcome to check out. I post free patterns from time to time on it (normaly I use KK for the patterns I post on my blog.)
They are pretty easy to learn and both my children can loom knit. I tought them when they were around 5 years old.


Dora Renee' Wilkerson
http://bricoreandfamily.blogspot.com/

p.s.
look on the side and you'll find where I have the patterns listed.


----------



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

Oh, by the way.. If, you see Craft Magazine this month I have a pattern in there as well.

Oh, and there is an online magainze that I have a few free patterns in..Here is that address as well
http://www.loomknitterscircle.com/

Dora Renee' Wilkerson


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Hoosiermom, I answered this on the quilting side, YES I love mine too. DSIS1 said to go online to Micheal's and they have a lot of patterns.
bopeep


----------



## Hoosiermom (Oct 31, 2006)

thank you for all your ideas. i did post on other sides, wasn't sure where exactly to put it. But it sounds like lots have them and wonderful hints and patterns from all. I am hoping for a sale this weekend, but if not $20 a Joanns isn't bad for I think 5 looms oblong or circle. I just wasn't sure which to use.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

There should be a 40% off coupon floating around the web somewhere (there usually is) & $12 beats $ 20 anyday.  

.


----------



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

I think Joann's has a mix set coming up for sale (not sure if it starts this week or next week.) It should be a long one, round one, and I believe a flower loom also. I don't recall the price but I think it was in the $12 range.

DraftDiva is right..use Joanns coupons. They will send them to you in the mail about once a month. I know you used to be able to go to their site and down load one also but I am not sure if they still do that or not but worth checking out for sure.

There is lots of help with looms and some REALLY great videos that are free. It's amazing the things you can make with them. I have made rugs, socks, slippers, hats, scarfs, toys, sweaters, jackects, holiday bells, things to cover my soap, and so much more. I really like them.

Good luck,

Dora Renee' Wilkerson


----------



## Goatsandsheep (Jun 7, 2006)

Bricore 
Nice blog with lots of great projects. I looked and couldn't find the pattern for the hay twine rug. Could you pm it to me or tell me where to look on your blog? I have a ton of the stuff and would like to make something useful out of it. G&S


----------



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

Hello Goatsandsheep,
I have some pictures of it on that blog but I didn't post the pattern for that one (Craft magazine paid me to do it for there magazine. It's was published in there 04 issue not there 05. I have a pattern also in the 05 issue but it's not the rug.) I can't go into detail on it but it's real basic. 
You can use boards or round looms if you wanted. I like the boards because they give a double knit and that makes a nice thick rug/mat. My favorite stitch for curry combs or rugs is the figure 8 stitch but you could use whatever you really liked.
I'd use the biggest board loom you have for a nice wide rug. Tie your twine together (knots aren't bad, believe it or not they help clean the bottom of boots even better! The cool thing about this type of rug is that all the dirt from your boots just fall under the rug. Also it's really easy to clean- you just hose it right off.) Knit it as long as you want and crochet it off your loom (honstly it's that easy!)
One thing tho.. the plastic type of hay twine is the best to work with. It's got a lot more flex to it where the rope type does not. The rope type makes a really pretty rug too but it's hard on your hands and it's hard to knit off your loom.
If, you have the rope type of twine you can still make really nice rugs by braiding them. As soon as we get moved into our new house I'll get some pictures posted on how I have done some neat looking braided rugs (they are easy to do and you don't need anything really to do them besides the twine itself.)
This address below will take you to some of the hay twine stuff I have played around with. It'll have a picture of a hay twine mat that I did down toward the bottom. I also did a curry comb out of the twine on there some where too (that one I posted the pattern for.)

http://bricoreandfamily.blogspot.com/search?q=hay+twine

Dora Renee' Wilkerson


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

40 KK projects..................
http://www.provocraft.com/projects/projects.php?page=1&dsp=list&cat=&prdindex=kniftyknitter&view=10


----------



## Goatsandsheep (Jun 7, 2006)

Thank you Bricore. G&S


----------



## Hoosiermom (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks Crafty, and bonus christmas gift. Copy Copy and into a notebook for her showing shelf.


----------

